# We adopted a Little Girl Last Night



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

I didn't mention this last night because it was so very late when we returned, and I had to give all the dogs a bath and flea dip, as Precious had some fleas.

I had contacted Vicki of Tiny Paws Rescue, when she first made the posting that she had two baby Maltese available, one male and one female. They were pulled from a mill in Southern Illinois. :shocked: When she returned my phone call, she already had someone lined up for the adorable little male, but Precious was still available. 

We talked for a long time, I sent her my references, and met her last night to pick up Precious. She was having a horse show this weekend, and so had already found homes for her other rescues. Precious and a little schnoodle named, "Tilly" were still there, and Vicki was desperate to find a home for them before leaving for the weekend.

I brought Oliver and Sadie with me to meet her, and instantly fell in love with Precious and Tilly! They all played so well together while I was filling out the paperwork. The lady she had lined up for Tilly backed out at the very last minute, so I told her I would foster her until she found a home.

I have to hurry up and get everyone ready for Koby's big day today, but wanted to share this exciting news with all of you.

We still have to come up with a new name for Precious and SUGGESTIONS are VERY WELCOME. We have Sadie Layne and Oliver Riley, so she has to have a first and middle name.

Here's Precious' link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11416038

Tilly (even though she's a foster) has had a temporary name change to Lily, which is a character (Lillith) in a book Koby is reading. Here's her link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11448898


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Precious is truly precious!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! Precious is a little doll :wub: I can;t wait to see new pictures of her playing in her new home!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How exciting! Congratulations and I hope things go great with her and the foster. That was so nice of you to help her 
Have a good Koby day!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, they are both so adorable. :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:chili: Congrats! :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's adorable :wub: Congrats!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations! They are both adorable! I'm sure Lily will find a great furever home. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations on getting your new Precious~~~~Lilly is so cute too, I wonder how big she will get!!!!! Want to make a bet, I'll bet she stays too!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a DARLING :wub: . I love naming - Maggie May , Phoebe Grace , Zoe Belle , Eliza Jane and Sophie Rose . Sarah


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! She is very, very cute! :wub: How old is she? 

Lily is darling, too. Very tiny - the "oodle" part of her ancestry must be a toy.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How wonderful for these doggies and your family. I wish you many happy days ahead and a new forever home swiftly for Lilly-Tilly.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!! Precious is, well, Precious! And, Lilly, too! 

Linda


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is beautiful. :wub: congrats. :heart:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations - they are darling pups :wub: :wub: and I hope Precious brings you great joy and that Tilly-Lily finds a new
home soon - unless of course you decide to keep her also!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! :yahoo: Congrats on your new addition to the family!! She's so...well...PRECIOUS!!! :tender:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Darling little baby. :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww.. they are beautiful. Congratulations!

Leslie


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you, everyone! She is definitely precious. Little Tilly was adopted this morning by a wonderful family in Wisconsin. She is going to a very, VERY good home.

We are now fostering a nine 9 week old puppy that looks like a mix between a maltese and a lhasa apso? Vicki was told she was a poodle X shih tzu, but she just doesn't look like either of those to me. The people she came from weren't sure either.

It's still crazy around here with the kids and their friends coming over to help Koby break in his Make-a-Wish things. Once all those under 30 go to bed this evening, I'm going to work on pictures to post of our new little girl, along with updated pics of Oliver and Sadie.

We have finally decide on a name for Precious, and the meaning behind it is so incredibly fitting. I'm going to introduce her in a new thread and add pictures later tonight.

Angela


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats!!! Precious is adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------

